# conspiracy theorie(this one's interesnting... )



## andy (Apr 3, 2020)

I don't want to believe that the leaders of world would scam and lie to the people like that, but there's some true in some of Joe Rogan podcasts him talking about it aswell how people are getting controlled more and more.. and it's the best way to kill the debt cause we can't repay it. mathematics.

also ,just as I wanted to share this one on my FB wall it gave me (!) and as soon as I entered the link and pressed enter automaticaly sign jump on the video saying it's false information. said by whom? ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvLx17NNlu0&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR1t15Rh1eIIUTur_qZzRauz4i0EvEqdv952JinTVF1wUm08ajdmlBRW-ss


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 4, 2020)

This guy just said exactly what I have felt but didn't have the words to explain.   Nice add!


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 4, 2020)

I wouldn't doubt 100% of what he said is correct.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 5, 2020)

I find it interesting this thread isnt getting more traction...


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 5, 2020)

I still say its real but its a bioweapon...why else would the government be scaring people into their homes..my guess is they know exactly what it is amd who let it out...


----------



## chandy (Apr 5, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> This guy just said exactly what I have felt but didn't have the words to explain.   Nice add!




pretty much exactly what i was thinking plus some/more in depth as well


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 5, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I find it interesting this thread isnt getting more traction...



Who do you think is behind it?


----------



## andy (Apr 6, 2020)

more and more u think about it the scrarier it gets


----------



## TheSpectre (Apr 6, 2020)

The globalist elite bankers are.likely behind it. One World Government, depopulation, and enslavement of the remaining people. Well, that's what Alex Jones says....


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 6, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Who do you think is behind it?



The deep state is behind it. The government that is always there and never changes while the puppets come and go every 4 to 8 years giving us the perception things can chance or get better


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 7, 2020)

its about control and global one world govnt ..Its the world i feared most would come to us one day...The luciferians are gonna win


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't know if I believe the conspiracy theories out there.  If you look we've had pandemics every 100 years or so.  It's natures way of culling the herd.  I do find this subject interesting though which is why I went back to school 2 years ago to study this very field... microbio.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 7, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Who do you think is behind it?



Wasn’t able to watch the video yet so this might be off topic but the lab that was close to the chimes market was studying coronaviruses from captured bats.

One of the researchers had tons of propaganda videos showing them in various caves etc.

The also had a job posting for a new researcher because they “found new viruses” in october.

One small accident and an asymptomatic employee spreads it in the nearby market. China covers up for a bit etc.


----------



## German89 (Apr 8, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-ucSoHBb1q/?igshid=1shmn3p9akez8

No so much a theory but a message from a NYC doc


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2020)

German89 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-ucSoHBb1q/?igshid=1shmn3p9akez8
> 
> No so much a theory but a message from a NYC doc



This should not be in a conspiracy theory thread. There is good evidence the virus may be affecting the ability of reb blood cells to deliver oxygen. The doctors observations would be inline with such a theory.

http://web.archive.org/web/20200405...ht-have-finally-found-its-secret-91182386efcb

go to minute 21 and get an explaination of why chloroquine would work on a virus that is effecting hemoglobin. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cNDE12HymYc

I am leaning towards this theory as correct.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Apr 9, 2020)

I live on Long Island ny and so far I have an 83 year old in my family die from covid 19 within 24 hours of showing symptoms, a 55 year old cousin who has been battling it for over 3 weeks who doesn't smoke and lifts weights, exercises and is on TRT(not to scare y'all boomers, just sayin). Also an 18 year old who got over it fairly quickly.

My cousin says its basically a really bad flu that doesn't go away, however he coughs a lot and is always out of breathe. No ventilator, or hospitalization. He is just self isolating at home. 

Also today my neighbor who is a nurse said the virus seems to really target males between 40 and 60...

I would lean towards germans ig post share, that is very accurate from what im hearing from friends who are nurses here. They're also all scared to death. not trying to cause panic or anything, you all seem quite intelligent and can make the best of this harsh reality wherever you all may be and I hope the best for you all.


----------



## Boytoy (Apr 9, 2020)

andy said:


> I don't want to believe that the leaders of world would scam and lie to the people like that, but there's some true in some of Joe Rogan podcasts him talking about it aswell how people are getting controlled more and more.. and it's the best way to kill the debt cause we can't repay it. mathematics.
> 
> also ,just as I wanted to share this one on my FB wall it gave me (!) and as soon as I entered the link and pressed enter automaticaly sign jump on the video saying it's false information. said by whom? ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvLx17NNlu0&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR1t15Rh1eIIUTur_qZzRauz4i0EvEqdv952JinTVF1wUm08ajdmlBRW-ss




I think that is 100% correct but like he asked at the end WTF can we do about it?


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> This should not be in a conspiracy theory thread. There is good evidence the virus may be affecting the ability of reb blood cells to deliver oxygen. The doctors observations would be inline with such a theory.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20200405...ht-have-finally-found-its-secret-91182386efcb
> 
> ...




Hemoglobin theory seems to be inaccurate. I have a hematologist in the family and medcram also disagreed.  

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qc6VV7ue4cE

In regards to The instagram video German posted: medcram confirms similar reports but the patients he is seeing seem to display traditional ARDS pathology. 

Bottom line: we still have a lot to learn about this disease.


----------



## German89 (Apr 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> This should not be in a conspiracy theory thread. There is good evidence the virus may be affecting the ability of reb blood cells to deliver oxygen. The doctors observations would be inline with such a theory.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20200405...ht-have-finally-found-its-secret-91182386efcb
> 
> ...


I Know it doesn't belong in the conspiracy theory thread, just didn't know where to put it

and we established weeks ago that chloroquine would work.. Why doctors aren't using it is beyond me?


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2020)

German89 said:


> I Know it doesn't belong in the conspiracy theory thread, just didn't know where to put it
> 
> and we established weeks ago that chloroquine would work.. Why doctors aren't using it is beyond me?



Plenty of doctors ARE using it. It’s also going through rigerous clinical trials.


----------



## C1368 (Apr 12, 2020)

I agree 100%


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 12, 2020)

C1368 said:


> I agree 100%


With what, exactly?


----------



## Strength athlete (Apr 13, 2020)

Very interesting thread. After reading through this thread, I thought I would drop in and share a post that was sent to me by a friend. It's a bit long, but worth a read. It is as follows:

"We are seeing the most draconian measures enforced at all levels of government that we've ever seen in our lifetimes, and yet rather than being alarmed by the things going on, so many of you applaud.
People are being arrested for spending too much time outside, and you applaud. Pastors are being arrested for daring to hold church services, and you applaud. A child's birthday party is raided by police, and you applaud. A young woman is ticketed for going on a leisurely drive alone because it's deemed "non-essential travel", and you applaud. A parade of school teachers and administrators who wanted to drive through neighborhoods and wave at children is busted up by cops because they were "nonessential," and you applaud. A lone paddleboarder in the ocean on a beach without any other people around is arrested because he's violating quarantine orders, and you applaud.
People are being denied life saving medical treatments because they're not a priority right now (not "essential" as deemed by the government) as the entirety of our medical system is focused on one thing, and you applaud.
Businesses are beings forcibly closed and padlocked and owners arrested for refusing to shut down, and you applaud. Dairy farmers (and soon, other farmers) are being incentivized to stop dairy farming and to sell their herds, and you don't seem to understand the implications.
You're being told to use hotlines and online forms provided by your local governments to report your neighbors who don't obey, and you comply. You scold people day after day for not obeying government edicts, and if any of us dare to question what's happening, you lecture about how we're a danger to society and and we just don't care about people dying.
You've somehow managed to convince yourselves that the people whose lives are affected by a virus are MUCH more important than the people whose lives are being destroyed (and in many cases, leading to death) by the effects of a worldwide economic shutdown and impending worldwide depression the likes of which no one has ever seen before.
At what point will you start QUESTIONING what's going on? How far does the government have to push before you're jolted awake from your slumber? How far are you willing to go with this?
If they told you to load your families onto train cars so that you could be taken to Virus Protection Facilities for your own safety, would you do it?
YES. Yes, you would.That much has become painfully obvious to me. And the whole time, you'd be shaking your finger and yelling at those of us who refused, accusing us of being "a danger to society" and "not caring if people die."
But they don't have to load you onto train cars and take you to Virus Protection Facilities, or force you to comply, because you do that voluntarily. They control your mind. They control you through fear. They control you by convincing you that the world is a scary dangerous place, but they're here to protect you, care for you, and keep you safe, just as long as you OBEY.
They know that as long as you're locked inside your comfortable home with Netflix, Hulu, Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, and a cell phone, while dangling a $1200 check in front of you like a carrot on a stick, you'll comply. No force is necessary for the majority of the herd.
YOU ARE IMPRISONED, willingly, and you're too blind to see it."
AUTHOR UNKNOWN.


----------



## andy (Apr 13, 2020)

they banned the video on youtube but there are simillar one's basically all of them saying about the wrong testing methods we are doing and the wrong stuff people doing to us.

yesturday was watching David Icke on London real (the video is banned ,just checked) he was talking about everything, about who created (back in the time)the test wich is actually used now to detect "corona covid-19" and that the test is not ment for detecting deseases at all(of what the creator of the test was telling everyone before) ,but for "zooming" in the cells and to get to the DNA(or something like that) and that everyone who dies from chronic desease is made up to die exactly from "corona covid-19" and that so called corona is not even real. so. wtf.... even my GF left speachless and she's was a the biggest believer that there was this tragic accident in Wuhan and that desease is real and deadly.

is seems like they taking down all related type of video's within few days , so that's strange on it's own.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 13, 2020)

Libtard company YouTube censor's anything and everything that doesn't fit their agenda. GOOG, FB, Twitter, all brutal libtard censorship companies.


----------



## andy (Apr 13, 2020)

Also they some-how are able to configurate the test for it to be more sensible, I guess he was using the term - magnifying or some shit like that (I really wish I could find the video to watch it again) it's to make up more numbers of people ill with this so called "corona"


----------



## German89 (Apr 27, 2020)

I dont know if its true.. havent researched further but.. there it begins..


----------



## German89 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hit duckduckgo

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/mcdonalds-and-starbucks-are-reportedly-part-of-chinas-digital-currency-trial/ar-BB137R4u


----------



## Grizzly911 (Apr 27, 2020)

German89 said:


> Hit duckduckgo
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/mar...-of-chinas-digital-currency-trial/ar-BB137R4u




And the powers that be say that bitcoin is dangerous and unethical. SMH.


----------



## Chump16 (May 7, 2020)

a spin to the conspiracy?

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...apparent-murder-suicide-pa-police/5173972002/


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> Hit duckduckgo
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/mar...-of-chinas-digital-currency-trial/ar-BB137R4u



Of course the 2 most popular 'American founded' food chains are in their pocket too. Not good for the dollar.


----------



## dk8594 (May 8, 2020)

Whenever I put one of those face mask that some companies are making us wear, my glasses fog up and I can’t see where I am going.

Coincidence , poorly made mask, or a well executed plan by the Injury Lawyer association?


----------



## German89 (May 8, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Whenever I put one of those face mask that some companies are making us wear, my glasses fog up and I can’t see where I am going.
> 
> Coincidence , poorly made mask, or a well executed plan by the Injury Lawyer association?



Investigation 101
No Crime is EVER a coincidence!


----------



## M.Greger87 (Jun 24, 2020)

If I catch covid in the gym doing what I love and kick the bucket... well then I die a very happy man. Otherwise I'm so done with this. I know it's real and can be bad, but when there are too many of any species for the ecosystem to support. Something things the heard. I hope it doesnt happen to me or mine or to any of you or yours, but we must push through this


----------



## Beastmode2782 (Jun 27, 2020)

The joker did it haha get it?


----------



## Xxplosive (Dec 22, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Who do you think is behind it?



Globalists, ruling elite... People think things like "Illuminati" are a far fetched conspiracy theory- truth of the matter is that the same 13 families/bloodlines control the majority of the wealth in the world. 

Who wins when a fake pandemic hits the world? Big corporations, Big Tech, Pharmaceutical Companies... And Central Banks. Who suffers? Average citizens, small business owners, etc.

Same ****ers who tanked our economy with the Clinton Admin mortgage deregulation that led to Obama Admin cleaning up by bailing out the BANKS during the 2008 crash are behind this.

Yes, people get together and do crazy, evil shit when trillions of dollars and world power is on the line.

This topic goes straight down the rabbit hole, the little info in my post doesn't even scratch the surface of this story.

Anybody that REALLY thinks COVID19 came from monkey brains in a Wuhan fish market coincdentally during an election year... Just keep drinking the kool-aid, i guess.


----------

